# Cloth Prints



## Pedra (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm a second year photography student and I stumbled across this forum while searching for information on cloth prints and such, but lacking in luck.

Currently I am working on a project in which my goal is to somehow transfer several negatives to a banner-sized cloth and add some other embellishments such as cords, an overlay, and the like.  At first I thought cyanotype or a heat transfer process, but want a really good result.

Does anyone have a suggestion as to what process and materials to use?

This is my first time attempting anything like this, but I want it to turn out really well.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Pedra
_______________
¥Are we to look at cherry blossoms only in full bloom, the moon only when it is cloudless? To long for the moon while looking on the rain, to lower the blinds and be unaware of the passing of the spring -- these are even more deeply moving. Branches about to blossom or gardens strewn with faded flowers are worthier of our admiration.¥


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2004)

I've never done anything like that, but would love to have all the materials and time at hand to try.   I think you have a couple of different options, the first being some kind of liquid emulsion - but I would think the fabric might absorb it too much and you might not get a stable image.   Have you tried Polaroid image transfers?   You ought to be able to get those to adhere to a cloth banner, and the process is probably much less messy than attempting a liquid emulsion.

This is an ambitious sounding project.   Do some research on things like sun prints, and polaroid image transfers.   Only you know what kind of material your banner is going to be.   The embellishments are probably the least of your worries, once you get a stable image.   

Sorry I can't offer more practical advice here!    Good luck.


----------



## Pedra (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks much for the advice, I'll try the Polaroid transfer first.  Hopefully it will work out the way I want it; I'll try a test sheet first to make sure it's good.

Thanks again,
Pedra
________________
¥ Somebody once remarked that thin silk was not satisfactory as a scroll wrapping because it was so easily torn.  Ton'a  replied,  "It is only after the silk wrapper has frayed at top and bottom, and the mother-of-pearl has fallen from the roller that a scroll looks beautiful."  This opinion demonstrated the excellent taste of the man.  ¥


----------

